# 175/70 R14 w/ white wall tires in stock in Houston



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

Finally just in. Shorty's Hydraulics just got a shipment of hard to find 175/70 R14 tires. 

*FYI 175/75 R14 ARE NO LONGER AVAILABLE, THEY HAVE BEEN DISCOUNTINUED!!!*

*SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS
(713) 880-3119*


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

price tag on em???


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

cuanto


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

HOW MUCH $>?


----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

Call for price

SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS
(713) 880-3119


----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

Here is Houston's "Street Sweeper" just having fun.


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

pm price shipped to 33971 fla.


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

pm price shipped to 89502!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

*CALL SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS FOR PRICES AND SHIPPING INFORMATION!! (713) 880-3119*


----------



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Jan 25 2008, 08:26 AM~9780769
> *CALL SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS FOR PRICES AND SHIPPING INFORMATION!! (713) 880-3119
> *


I tried to call them today and attempted to call them twice yesterday . Still no answer . Guess there out of business . I was just curious on the price ? I got mine from D-cheeze for 55.00 each last week with no shipping because i live in San jose .


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Jan 25 2008, 10:58 AM~9780993
> *I tried to call them today and attempted to call them twice yesterday . Still no answer . Guess there out of business . I was just curious on the price ? I got mine from D-cheeze for 55.00 each last week with no shipping because i live in San jose .
> *


they ve been around for years..they arent going no where......just talkd to them the other day...........


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

if there all the same size, why not just post up prices for each tire, or sets of 4,
then we can call for shipping if the price is right from there.

seems logical right?

damn so simple yet so hard....lol


----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

Its also logical to call and get the answer right away rather then wait for somebody to get back on and reply. Atleast thats the way i see it.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Jan 25 2008, 08:58 AM~9780993
> *I tried to call them today and attempted to call them twice yesterday . Still no answer . Guess there out of business . I was just curious on the price ? I got mine from D-cheeze for 55.00 each last week with no shipping because i live in San jose .
> *


THANKS MAN .....I APPRECITE THE BUSINESS .....I ALSO TRIED TO CALL TO GET A PRICE ....I ALSO GOT NO ANSWER.....MAKES YOU WONDER :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

The price for the tires are $65 each. the reason i didn't want to put the price was because i didn't want the price to scare people off. but that is the cost, and that is still cheaper then going to firestone or someone else. and as far as not answering the phone it depends on what time you call for one thing. and another we are currently in the process of extending our show room out so we had to remove the outside ringer therefore we cant hear the phone when we are working. especialy when we are doing frames. got any more questions just ask or call


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 28 2008, 11:08 AM~9802344
> *THANKS MAN .....I APPRECITE THE BUSINESS .....I ALSO TRIED TO CALL TO GET A PRICE ....I ALSO GOT NO ANSWER.....MAKES YOU WONDER  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh............. :loco:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

how much a set shipped to chicago 60625?


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

how much for all of em???


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

really


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## rICKYLEA0 (Mar 23, 2011)

Any chance you have some sets of 4 left?


----------

